# European mount on older skull?



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a head from my buck that I shot 3 years ago that I've never gotten around to doing. It still has some hair on it and all that but it's kinda dried up and rotten. My question for you guys: can I still make it into a decent European mount? How would I go about it? Thanks! :huh:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Tie a rope around the antlers and let it set in a lake or river for a few weeks till fish and minnows have cleaned it up. Then bleach the skull and use wood stains to get your antler colors looking "normal" again.


----------

